# Unglaublich: global fx - [...] tarnen sich als Verbraucherschutz



## Ernie71 (8 Juni 2009)

Am besten man schaut sich zunächst diese Sendung ab Minute 04:40 an:

WISO-Sendung vom 11. Mai 2009

Rund um diese global fx-Veranstaltung werden über die verkappte Verbraucherschutzseite verbraucherschutz-europa.eu (ca. 30 weiter Domains, unzählige Subdomains) Kunden akquiriert.

Damit man das auch findet, ist für eine Menge Google-Suchbegriffe kostenpflichtige (Seiten-)Werbung geschaltet, mit der man auf dieser "Verbraucherschutz"-Veranstaltung landet. Hier das, was ich gefunden habe:

- "heimarbeit" => verbraucherschutz-heimarbeit.eu
- "opendownlod" => verbraucherschutz-europa.eu (nicht jedes mal)
- "abzocke" => vorsicht-fallen.forenbetrug.info
- "global fx" => forenbetrug.info
- "global fx" => gute-frage-serioese-antwort.eu
- "nebenjob" => ssl-id.de/heimarbeit-nebenjob-minijob.de (nicht jedes mal)

Alles der gleiche [...] vom gleichen Betreiber.

[...]

Und - gibt es vielleicht noch mehr Keywords, die auf diese Seiten führen?

_[Ausdrücke und Missverständliches entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Nicko1998 (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich: global fx - [...] tarnen sich als Verbraucherschutz*

Die sind schon recht gut bekannt!

Einige Foren berichteten bereits. :unzufrieden:


----------



## Ernie71 (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich: global fx - [...] tarnen sich als Verbraucherschutz*

Ich weiß, aber das hier ist das größte der genannten Foren.


----------



## Ernie71 (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich: global fx - [...] tarnen sich als Verbraucherschutz*

Habe mal googl gefragt, was so ein click auf so eine Werbung kostet und mal alle über 1€ rausgeholt - also clicken lohnt sich wirklich für google  :
[subtiler Aufruf zum Computerbetrug gelöscht]


----------



## webwatcher (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich: global fx - [...] tarnen sich als Verbraucherschutz*

Google hat sehr geringe Berührungsängste der gesamten Abofallenstellerei gegenüber 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...ogle-so-locken-abo-gangster-in-die-falle.html


----------



## Ernie71 (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich: global fx - [...] tarnen sich als Verbraucherschutz*

So, nachdem ich hier 2x zensiert wurde und dazu noch eine Verwarnung erhalten habe, bin ich auch schon wieder weg. Eine konstruktive Diskussion kommt damit nicht zustande.

Nur eines noch: ausgerechnet hier wird offensiv per Banner für die angeblich kostenose Seite "nachbarvz.eu" geworben, welche die üblich kleingedruckte Preisangabe (5€ Monat / 1 Jahr Laufzeit, natürlich keine Auswahl von Zahlungsmöglichkeien) enthält - und vorgibt, eine Plattform zu schaffen, seine Nachbarn zu diskreditieren. 

Hier ein Verbraucherschutzforum, welches für Nutzlosseiten wirbt, dort ein angeblicher Verbraucherschutzverein, der geschaffen wurde, um Leute direkt in Fallen zu locken. Wirklich eine herrliche Spielwiese für zwielichtige Gestalten, das Internet.

Ich habe jedefalls mal die "nachbarvz"-Seite an StudiVZ weitergegeben, die haben nämlich sehr viel gegen die Verwendung ihrer eingetragenen "VZ"-Marke einzuwenden und einen guten Anwalt. Ich wette in einer Woche ist nachbarvz aus dem Netz gefegt. Damit hat es dann doch Sinn gemacht, dass ich hier war.


----------



## webwatcher (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich: global fx - [...] tarnen sich als Verbraucherschutz*



Ernie71 schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich hier 2x zensiert wurde .


hier wird nicht zensiert sondern aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. Wer bereit bist seine  persönlichen Daten den Betreibern offenzulegen und sich notariell beglaubigt bereit erklärt  ggf Abmahnkosten in Höhe von bis zu tausenden Euros  zu übernehmen, kann über das Thema weiterdiskutieren, vorher nicht 
(Annonym zu motzen  ist kein Zeichen von Heldentum) 


Ernie71 schrieb:


> Nur eines noch: ausgerechnet hier wird offensiv per Banner für die angeblich kostenose Seite "nachbarvz.eu" geworben, welche die üblich kleingedruckte Preisangabe (5€ Monat / 1 Jahr Laufzeit, natürlich keine Auswahl von Zahlungsmöglichkeien) enthält - und vorgibt, eine Plattform zu schaffen, seine Nachbarn zu diskreditieren.


Wer wirbt hier wo?


----------



## Ernie71 (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich: global fx - [...] tarnen sich als Verbraucherschutz*

Die Werbung stand vorhin noch unter "Sponsored links", ich habe dummerwese keinen Screenshot angefertigt.

Übrigens, wenn ich verschiedene Seiten als "mist" bezeichne, ist das eine zulässige Meinungsäußerung und nicht abmahnwürdig. Und der Aufruf, auf Werbung zu clicken, hat nichts mit Computerberug zu tun: Werbung wird nämlich genau zu diesem Zweck geschaltet.


----------



## Juri (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich: global fx - [...] tarnen sich als Verbraucherschutz*



Ernie71 schrieb:


> Und der Aufruf, auf Werbung zu clicken, hat nichts mit Computerberug zu tun: Werbung wird nämlich genau zu diesem Zweck geschaltet.


Du irrst. Schau mal in den §826 BGB. Willst Du der Gegenseite mit Deinem Posting einen Elfmeter verschaffen?
Schau bei Gelegenheit mal nach wegen welchem Firlefanz das Heiseforenurteil in der Welt ist ("Server streicheln").


----------



## Antiscammer (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich: global fx - [...] tarnen sich als Verbraucherschutz*

Ich bin selbst Mitbetreiber eines anderen Verbraucherschutzforums, und auch wir hätten solche Beiträge aus genau denselben Gründen auch editiert.


----------



## Heiko (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich: global fx - [...] tarnen sich als Verbraucherschutz*

Fakt ist, dass man im Internet zwar alles schreiben kann, aber eben genau nicht *darf.*
Damit haben manche Leute ein Problem und genau diese Leute sind hier falsch. Wir stehen für seriöse Arbeit und Auseinandersetzung mit den Problemen und wir werden einiges, was irgendwelche Menschen toll finden, nicht dulden - eben weil es nicht erlaubt ist.
Und wer damit nicht leben kann, der ist hier falsch.


----------



## dvill (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich: global fx - [...] tarnen sich als Verbraucherschutz*

Man sollte auch mal überlegen, was relevant ist.

Nicht jeder Verein, der irgendwo aufmacht, ist wichtig. Nicht jede Masche zieht.

Wenn man sonst nichts hört, ist auch nichts Wichtiges zu besprechen.


----------

